# Dropped my D90 just now :(



## Davor (Apr 1, 2011)

Im kind of freakin out, i just dropped my D90 with the grip on and my 50mm 1.8 on the carpet floor from about 5/ft off the ground. I inspected everything and i see no visible damage and everything operates, the 50mm feels a bit loose now but still auto-focuses and takes pictures. But when i shake the camera i hear something near the top of the camera loose on the inside (like a piece of plastic). Should i be worried? i mean this is my baby i can't afford to replace right now.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 1, 2011)

The only thing you can do is take it for a test drive.  Fingers crossed that it's nothing major!


----------



## KmH (Apr 1, 2011)

If your 50 mm feels a bit loose it's likely the lens mount flange is bent.

Yes, you should be worried. *Nothing* should be ratling around inside the camera, and quit shaking it around as you could just make things worse.

The camera should be inspected either by Nikon or by one of their authorrized repair facilities since it would be a useer error issue and not a warranty issue.


----------



## Davor (Apr 1, 2011)

How would i find out if my city has one of these authorized nikon repair facilities. Damn it, i wish i had the money i would go out and buy a d300s right now


----------



## gsgary (Apr 1, 2011)

Try dropping out of an upstairs window then you won't need to worry because it will be broken


----------



## kundalini (Apr 1, 2011)

I dropped my White Lightning XL1600 moniolight last night from about 3 feet off the floor.  THUD!  Damn metal housing!   :thumbsup:

My D300 with 24-70mm toppled over when my toe caught a tripod leg.......  camera was fine, the lens had a $300 Rx repair.

I've dropped the D700 from............  naw, just kidding.  :crosses fingers:


----------



## andynrach (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, if it makes you feel any better I had my D700 and 24-700 2.8 less then a month before I dropped it on a ceramic floor.  My camera strap came unraveled.  Yep, it did.  Busted my lens, and knocked my camera.  My lens was severely damaged, but the total repair was about 400 for a total overhaul of EVERYTHING.  I felt like I dropped one of my kids.  I called Nikon and sent it in.  It shouldn't be as expensive as replacement....I would say under 200.  Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Davor (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for making me feel a bit better guys, if i dropped a d300s or a D700 i think id get a heart attack. So after i calmed down a bit i went back to the camera and didn't shake but just held it straight and moved it up and down, and it sounded like there was a small part that would move as i moved the camera, but no side to side just up and down. so i did some googling and allot of people reported this small rattle with new d90's and claim that its the rotation sensor that does that, then my girlfriend confirmed that she has also heard this noise before when i first bought the camera. I watched the mirror go up and down when i press the shutter and everything seems to operate fine without any strange noises. The 50mm also captures images fine and doesn't seem any different than before. Im just glad i didn't have my VR or Macro lens on it or even the flash. I guess the Nikon's are more durable than they feel, im still planning on upgrading this summer to the D300s unless a better one is announced. Well lesson learned; to pay more attention when handling camera equipment.


----------



## andynrach (Apr 1, 2011)

Phew!  I'm glad all is well.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 1, 2011)

andynrach said:


> My camera strap came unraveled. Yep, it did. (


May I suggest to rid yourself of the Nikon strap ASAP.  None of my Nikons have the original strap on them.  Firstly, they are as uncomfortable as Hell and secondly, there are far better designs out there.  I acutally have a TPF strap (don't know if they still sell them), but it basically an *Optecka strap*.  The padded neck piece is quite nice, but I rarely have it connected.  I much prefer the shortened strap as a day-to-day.  This also allows me much less troubles when I attach my Black Rapids strap.


----------



## Davor (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah i should look into the market for a new strap the Nikon one is annoying, its so damn big and always gets in the way. I guess the only real good point about it is that it says Nikon


----------



## kundalini (Apr 1, 2011)

Davor said:


> I guess the only real good point about it is that it says Nikon


 
Nothing screams "Steal ME" more than a big fat NIKON on a big black and yellow strap.


----------



## Davor (Apr 1, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Davor said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the only real good point about it is that it says Nikon
> ...



So true :lmao:


----------



## thierry (Apr 1, 2011)

april fools?


----------



## Davor (Apr 1, 2011)

No im actually serious, the fool is me for dropping my camera lol


----------



## ghache (Apr 1, 2011)

My d90 felt on the floor once with the 50mm 1.8 attached to it. My studid cat got the strap that was hanging beside the table and of course it went straight on the floor. The camera bounced a few times (probably due to the plastic housing). i was lucky there was no damage at all. The cat almost died that day even if it was not the cat fault for letting the strap hanging down haha. Id say test it and hope everything works fine.


----------



## Monteaux Photography (Apr 1, 2011)

I bought a Canon 24mm 1.4 and dropped in right out of the box. Very sad day. Happens to everyone.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 1, 2011)

kundalini said:


> ...None of my Nikons have the original strap on them. Firstly, they are as uncomfortable as Hell and secondly, there are far better designs out there. I acutally have a TPF strap (don't know if they still sell them), but it basically an *Optecka strap*...



Amen - the only body I have with a Nikon strap is my F5, just because I think the gold thread looks cool, and it's actually long enough, and soft enough to be a decent strap.


----------



## DerekSalem (Apr 1, 2011)

Davor said:


> Yeah i should look into the market for a new strap the Nikon one is annoying, its so damn big and always gets in the way. I guess the only real good point about it is that it says Nikon


 
I'd recommend the BlackRapid RS-7. Best strap I've ever used in my life.

On the note of dropping, I smacked my 7D into marble the other week. I was down at the Apple store on 5th Ave for the iPad 2 launch (I wasn't buying one but we were out doing all kinds of stuff and went to FAO Schwartz so I had my camera). I tried to jump up onto the marble wall around the edge of the platform and my foot hit water (it rained all morning). I managed to catch myself before plummeting to the ground but my 7D with 24-105mm f/4L IS attached smacked hard into the marble. Luckily the lens didn't touch at all and the only thing that hit was the very corner of the 7D. Good thing it has the magnesium alloy frame =P I have a tiny little white dot on the corner where the plastic actually made contact and nothing else wrong.

Short version: I got lucky like crazy lol


----------



## kundalini (Apr 1, 2011)

Here we go..... the short strap that I roll with.....




 


Notice the clasp on my wrist? There is another in which the padded center part connects to. I actually use the padded center part to tether my lens hoods with now. I know I've taken a photo of how I use it, but obviously haven't done anything else with it. On my list of things to forget.


EDIT:  Dayum, I should clean the LCD cover.​


----------



## andynrach (Apr 1, 2011)

I have since invested in a new strap, far cheaper then replacing my camera


----------



## Davor (Apr 1, 2011)

DerekSalem said:


> Davor said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah i should look into the market for a new strap the Nikon one is annoying, its so damn big and always gets in the way. I guess the only real good point about it is that it says Nikon
> ...



Im going to defiantly look into that one, the only part i don't like is the camera being on the side and me being clumsy enough to hit it off something as i walk. I like having it in the front but i guess you can't get everything. I would also like to buy the hand strap where can i buy one of those?

@Kundalini - looks like a nice strap


----------



## kundalini (Apr 1, 2011)

Davor said:


> ......*the only part i don't like is the camera being on the side and me being clumsy enough to hit it off something as i walk*. I like having it in the front but i guess you can't get everything. I would also like to buy the hand strap where can i buy one of those?



You'd be surprised how easy it is to push through a crowd or just hang out.  The BR strap is golden.  A slight hand to the side for comfort is all that's needed.  I have mine adjusted so that the camera will rest on the flat of my lower back if I hand-hold it and am slipping through crowds (making myself small).  Otherwise, it is right on my hip and ready for action.  Seriously, the BR is a good system.  

One thing to note.....  I don't care for their mounting bolt to the camera.  I use my tripods QR plate (Manfrotto) instead.  Some say.... oh, no... but I say that it has never failed me.


----------



## Davor (Apr 1, 2011)

To be honest that sounds even more convenient, you can just unclip and place on tripod. I hate when i have to screw the plate every-time i gotta use the tripod. Is their website the only place to purchase the item?


----------



## kundalini (Apr 1, 2011)

Davor said:


> ... Is their website the only place to purchase the item?



Google?   

I ordered directly from them.  They have more/different/perhaps better models now.  I'm kinda interested in the double harness.


----------



## sean7488 (Apr 1, 2011)

I just got my black rapid from bhphoto. I got the sport one and it's amazing.


----------



## Davor (Apr 1, 2011)

Ill go check out my local Henry's Camera store, i don't like ordering online its very inconvenient. Thanks for the help


----------



## LiquidGrace (Apr 2, 2011)

kundalini said:


> andynrach said:
> 
> 
> > My camera strap came unraveled. Yep, it did. (
> ...


 I have never thought of this. Thank you for the suggestion. I think I will get mine both replaced.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2011)

Any updates on your camera, Davor???  Hope nothing serious happened to it..


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 2, 2011)

Been there before. I used to have a crappy plastic mount head tripod and I was trying to hurry cus I spotted some land crabs in the mountain while hiking. I put the camera on the tripod with the 70~300 on it, and next thing I knew was the whole camera fall onto the granite pavement! What happened was, I did mount the camera correctly onto the tripod, but the locking mechanism on the head broke off completely being cheap plastic. My lens looks all dark inside cus the elements were all misaligned. The lens mount plate on the camera is also a bit off, making scratch marks when I try to put the lens on. I had it overhauled, but things never felt the same after.

Since then, I always have the strap on my neck no matter what, even when the camera is on the tripod. Unless I am doing a long exposure, it's never an exception.


----------

